# Bilder in Phtotoshop Vektorisieren



## MasterofSLK (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal ein paar Bilder von mir mit Photoshop vektorisieren, nur meine Frage ist wie geht sowas?


MfG
MasterofSLK


----------



## Muster Max (16. Juni 2007)

Ein Photo oder Bild ist nur per Handarbeit in Photoshop vectorisierbar. Dazu verwendest Du
das "Zeichenstiftwerkzeug" und definierst mit diesem dann die einzelnen Umrisse Deines
Bildes. Hier kann es recht hilfreich sein, wenn man das Bild was man nachzeichnet vorher
über "Bild - anpassen - Tontrennung" in etwa 5 verschiedene Farbabstufungen vereinheitlicht. 

In Illustrator wäre es hingegen möglich ein Photo automatisch zu vectorisieren allerdings
kommen dabei meistens irgendwelche undefinierten Pfadhaufen bei raus die man dann, 
wenn man ein sauberes Ergebnis erzielen möchte, mühsam per Hand nachbearbeiten
müsste.
*
Hier noch ein Paar Tutorials in diese Richtung:*


VECTORIZE Tutorial
Vexel Tutorial
Heathrowe Tutorial
Idigitalemotion Tutorial
Eyesontutorials Mazda-Photoshop-Tutorial
Lineart Tutorial bei Deviantart
How to create a rainbow girl illustration
Glossy Starburst Tutorial
Vector-Wallpaper
Einführung in die Vectorkunst (Kunstschule Kassel)
Logodesign mit Pfaden
Wellentutorial (Youtubevideo)

*Und hier noch ein Paar allgemeine Informationen zum Zeichenstiftwerkzeug:*

Br-online Pfadwerkzeugworkshop
Kunstschule Kassel (Verstehen von Pfaden)
Spass mit dem Pentool
Melissaclifton Pentooltutorial
Ondesign Pfadworkshop
Photozauber Grundlagenschulungen (Ab Seite 36)
Text entlang einer Ellipse oder eines Kreises fuehren ohne Textflip
Text entlang eines Pfades
Drawing with Bézier Curves
 Photoshop path tutorial Quicktimemovie by Photoshop CAFE
Brush entlang eines Pfades
Basic Pfadtutorial (youtubemovie)
Photoshop Pen Tool von Tount.com (youtubemovie)
Pfadselektionstutorial für Fortgeschrittene
Saubere Kurven mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellen

*Und hier noch zwei Tutorials zum verstehen der Pfade: (kostenlos aber Anmeldung erforderlich):*


Die Welt der Pfade Teil1
Die Welt der Pfade Teil2

*Und abschliessend noch eine Liste mit zahlreichen anderen Tutorials für Vectorkünstler:*


Tutorials für Vectorkünstler (ca. 60 Stück)

Das ganze benötigt viel Übung also nicht entmutigen lassen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## MasterofSLK (16. Juni 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort 
Ausführlicher konnte man es echt nicht beschreiben 

Danke


----------

